# Motoblur Desk Home and Quick Contact Widget



## polorboy (Jul 14, 2012)

Hey everybody, I don't post here often, I usually just read to get info on how to get stuff done. I have a question that I hope I can get some help on since i can't find an answer already. I have been using a few different ROMs from the stock 2.3.3 ( just rooted) to CM9 (Unofficial Beta). I actually liked the plain rooted stock but at the same time my phone would gradually get horrible to use over time. Things stopped working and stuff so now I am using CM9 (unofficial beta) and I like it so far. Nothing has crashed, the phone is pretty responsive but I miss the alarm clock that was in the stock motoblur and the quick contact widget. I got the apk's from my phone when I was using that ROM but I can't install them while using CM9. I copied them to my SD card, ran the apk to install and everything looks good for a second but then it just says that the install failed. Can someone fill me in on how I can force those apk's to install or is there a better alternative to getting them to work. I have purchased several alarm clock and contact widgets from the play store but nothing works the same as those. For one I want to be able to disable all data, wifi, and sound right from the alarm clock dock screen but I have yet to find a app in the market that lets me do that. Also the contact widgets that I have found all force me to use some grouping of contacts that it thinks I call the most but will not let me pick which contacts are in the list without a lot of unecessary work (going through my contacts one by one and adding them to groups). I just want to be able to pick a person from my list and have a widget on my screen for one person per widget, so when I tap the specific widget I get a list of numbers associated with them and options to call, text, etc. I like to be able to have a few select people just a tap of a screen away to call even though I may not call them all the time. Anyway, that is my rant/problem I am looking to have fixed. Any help would be great, thanks.


----------

